# Age concern



## CorbanGW (Apr 26, 2018)

so I have petitioned for the lodge and had my investigative committee and today they’re voting for me. Well a friend of mine said he is unsure they will vote on me because of my age. I am 18. Does anyone think I should be worried?

EDIT: I was accepted and will be fully initiated may 11th! Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 26, 2018)

If anything the average age of a Mason is probably 60+: I would think that any lodge would be happy to have younger Masons. Think positive thoughts and I wish you well.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 26, 2018)

We have a 18yo at our lodge who is an EA....He's making progress.


----------



## Matt L (Apr 26, 2018)

My son was raised at 18 along with two of his close friends.  The lodge welcomed them all with open arms.


----------



## CorbanGW (Apr 26, 2018)

Update! I was accepted and will get my EA degree the 11th of May!


----------



## billyjfootball (Apr 26, 2018)

I think that's great!  A huge part of me wishes that I had done it that early in life.  I don't think age will be an issue.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 26, 2018)

Congrats my friend (you’re not a brother until you’re initiated) Enjoy the process-focus on your work towards your EA and don’t rush


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Apr 26, 2018)

We have a couple of guys < 25, one joined when he was 18 YO....  glad to hear you were accepted, just remember, it can take a while to understand the value of Freemasonry and that takes attendance and patience...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 27, 2018)

CorbanGW said:


> Update! I was accepted and will get my EA degree the 11th of May!


That's great! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Kilbride (Apr 28, 2018)

Brothers I'm from Nigeria kindly help me out, I've been searching for light for the past 5 year. Locating a lodge recently gave me the glimpse of the light, I have requested for a petition but I've not been granted and I'm sad about it though I'm not discouraged.

Brothers I want the divine light to illuminate my path so I may fulfil destiny. I'll be grateful to find help here. Thanks


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

We can’t help you in Nigeria. I hope you have a lot of money for dues, fees, and charity and it can take up to 3 years to be a full member.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 28, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> We can’t help you in Nigeria. I hope you have a lot of money for dues, fees, and charity and it can take up to 3 years to be a full member.


True! Wow....it gets really old saying the same thing over and over and over..........


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

Probably because “light” is only a symbol for Masonic knowledge
You might be trying to join for the wrong reasons.

Unlike the USA, where you approach a lodge and attend dinners so that the brethren get to know you so they would give you a petition...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

In Nigeria you have to have a close business and/or personal relationship with a man who’s already a Mason and for a few years


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

So they can recommend you to the lodge. Also, many Islamic governed countries prohibit any sort of Freemasonry (they wrongly believe it to be Zionist and pro-Western agendas). Turkey, Syria, and Morocco are some of the few countries. In Iran after the 1979 revolution, there is a rumor that being a Freemason was a capital crime and certain members were sentenced to DEATH by HANGING


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

Turkey, Syria and possibly Morocco are probably the only Muslim countries to permit Freemasons to meet openly


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 28, 2018)

hfmm97 said:


> So they can recommend you to the lodge. Also, many Islamic governed countries prohibit any sort of Freemasonry (they wrongly believe it to be Zionist and pro-Western agendas). Turkey, Syria, and Morocco are some of the few countries. In Iran after the 1979 revolution, there is a rumor that being a Freemason was a capital crime and certain members were sentenced to DEATH by HANGING
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


I would add Albania, Kosovo and Lebanon to the few


----------



## hfmm97 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thank you Bro Cook for the excellent information. I learn much from you happy that you are on this board.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 28, 2018)

You are kind. I learn a great deal here as well.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 30, 2018)

CorbanGW said:


> so I have petitioned for the lodge and had my investigative committee and today they’re voting for me. Well a friend of mine said he is unsure they will vote on me because of my age. I am 18. Does anyone think I should be worried?



If that is the legal age in your jurisdiction there should be no problem. Of course, there is always the possibility someone will drop the black ball for reasons known only to themselves. We all went through the "worry" stage.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 30, 2018)

Rifleman1776 said:


> We all went through the "worry" stage.


Lol....yes, we did!


----------

